# Badlands



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

10 years ago I bought a Badlands 2200. I had a coupon for a discount, so I decided to try it out. Over the years, it has been used on multiple hunts and has helped pack out multiple (10+) elk. It has hauled whole hind elk quarters and while heavy it always seemed to do well with the weight. I can't really say good or bad because I have never used anything else. Anyways... here we are 10 years down the road and I think more of the zippers were broke than were still functional and some of the straps had ripped. I also have the original mag bino case that I got around the some time. It also had some wear and a few pieces of magnet had fallen out so it didn't really seal up any more. 
Yesterday I got off work early and headed down to their shop to see if they could repair the packs. The guy that helped me looked them both over, he said they would take care of it. Then he disappeared for a few minutes and then showed back up with a brand new 2200 and Bino case. I was in shock. I know they have an unconditional warranty, but this was more than I expected. He said this was the newest 2200 and they had just received the new shipment the day before. I can tell it is a lot nicer and has some awesome upgrades from my 10-year-old model. 
To say I am impressed is an understatement. They have gained my business in the future and will start using more of their products and gear. If anyone is on the fence about what to buy in their next pack or camo purchase, you can buy Badlands knowing they value their customers and will stand behind their products, even if it is just normal wear and tear that has them wore out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I was introduced to Badlands through their William Joseph fishing line years ago. I also have the 2200 and had to take it in to have a tear sewn. They stitched it up nicely, more reinforced than it was new, and unless you know it’s there, you wouldn’t ever see it. 

They have great customer service, for sure. And I really like that pack.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very impressive. Thanks for sharing!


----------

